# كيفية توفير المال على الكتب المدرسية



## ووليد علي (6 يونيو 2012)

كيفية توفير المال على الكتب المدرسية 









ويمكن شراء الكتب على الانترنت توفر لك الكثير من المال، لا سيما إذا كنت تريد الكتب الجديدة. إذا ذهبت إلى متجر لبيع الكتب على الإنترنت المفضلة لديك، سترى أن معظم من أكبر الأسماء لا نقدم خصومات فقط، ولكن الشحن المجاني إذا قمت بشراء 25 دولارا أو أكثر في هذه الفئة "الشحن المجاني" من الكتب. يؤدي الوقت للحصول على كتبك سوف تختلف وفقا لتوافر الكتاب المدرسي، ولكن بشكل عام، سيكون لديك كتبك في غضون نحو اسبوع. 














للمزيد من المعلومات اضغط هنااااا




education Learning online Save Money on Buying College Textbooks




شكرا لاهتمامك وننتظر ردكم البناء ​


----------

